# Deep watering pipe?



## beastmaster (May 18, 2012)

I often run across trees that have had a pipe placed in the ground next to them for deep watering. Seen one at home depot yesterday for sale. Other then the tree growing up around it and messing our saws up years down the line, is there any benefit to this? I should know the answer as I have a good understanding of soil and water dynamics, but there are so many variables in soil structures I am not sure. Thanks for any replys.


----------



## Urban Forester (May 20, 2012)

Any pine that needs "deep watering" is planted in the wrong place, lousy soil or both. I've never known a pine species to need continous watering. I would see very little benefit.


----------



## pdqdl (May 21, 2012)

beastmaster said:


> ... is there any benefit to this?



Yes. Useless junk gets sold to the unwary at a nice profit.

Benefit to the tree? None that I know of. 

Deep watering is only good for the tree if it includes all the soil up to the top. Burying water with an imbedded pipe is of little benefit to the trees, since the majority of their roots are in the top 18" anyway. I suspect that this is something sold by an inventor that knows nothing about trees, and figured out that you can get the water deeper and quicker if you inject it.


----------



## beastmaster (May 21, 2012)

I wasn't really thinking it would or could do much good. I have a good understanding of how water moves through soil, and a long slow soaking everyonce in the while beats a little water down deep from a pipe. But what do I know, when you see something enough being used, I can't help but wonder.
Thanks for your opinions and information.


----------

